# Starry Night: A View From The Asylum



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 22, 2017)

_Starry Night_ has always been one of my favorite paintings. Here are some things I didn't know about the origins of that painting.

*A View from the Asylum*
by Robert T. Muller, _York University_
November 22, 2017



_Starry Night_ is one of the most famous paintings by Vincent van Gogh,  the post-impressionist painter. It depicts van Gogh’s view out of the  window of his asylum room at Saint Remy de Province. 

He admitted himself  into the asylum shortly after his breakdown, when he cut off his own  left ear.

*Vincent van Gogh: Starry Night*
_Van Gogh Gallery_
Retrieved November 2017


_Starry Night_

_Starry Night_  is one of the most recognized pieces of art in the world.   It is absolutely everywhere, too.  It can be seen on coffee, mugs,  t-shirts, towels, magnets, etc.  Honestly, it sometimes feels as if the  painting’s fame has exceeded that of its creator.  It is a magnificent  piece of art.  That Starry Night resonates with so many people is a  testament to how its beauty is timeless and universal. 

*The History of Starry Night*
Vincent van Gogh painted _Starry Night_ in 1889 during his stay at  the asylum of Saint-Paul-de-Mausole near Saint-R?my-de-Provence.  Van  Gogh lived well in the hospital; he was allowed more freedoms than any  of the other patients.  If attended, he could leave the hospital  grounds; he was allowed to paint, read, and withdraw into his own room.   He was even given a studio.  While he suffered from the occasional  relapse into paranoia and fits - officially he had been diagnosed with  epileptic fits - it seemed his mental health was recovering.                               

Unfortunately, he relapsed.  He began to suffer hallucination  and have thoughts of suicide as he plunged into depression.   Accordingly, there was a tonal shift in his work.  He returned to  incorporating the darker colors from the beginning of his career and  _Starry Night_ is a wonderful example of that shift.  Blue dominates the  painting, blending hills into the sky.  The little village lays at the  base in the painting in browns, greys, and blues.  Even though each  building is clearly outlined in black, the yellow and white of the stars  and the moon stand out against the sky, drawing the eyes to the sky.   They are the big attention grabber of the painting.                               

*The Work*

_Starry Night Over the Rhone_

Notice the brushstrokes.  For the sky they swirl, each dab of color  rolling with the clouds around the stars and moon.  On the cypress tree  they bend with the curve of the branches.  The whole effect is ethereal  and dreamlike.  The hills easily roll down into the little village  below.  In contrast, the town is straight up and down, done with rigid  lines that interrupt the flow of the brushstrokes.  Tiny little trees  soften the inflexibility of the town.  Bringing nature into the  unnaturalness of buildings. 

One of the biggest points of interest about this painting is  that it came entirely from Van Gogh’s imagination.  None of the scenery  matches the area surrounding Saint-Paul or the view from his window.  As  a man who religiously paints what he sees, it’s a remarkable break from  Van Gogh’s normal work.                                

The contrast in styles plays on the natural versus the  unnatural, dreams versus reality.  Nature could even be attributed to  the divine in this work.  In Genesis 37:9, Joseph states, “And he  dreamed yet another dream, and told it his brethren, and said, Behold, I  have dreamed a dream more; and behold the sun and the moon and the  eleven stars made obeisance to me.”  -  predicting that one day his  family would bow to him as an authority.  Some people associate this  quote to the painting.  Perhaps it is a reference to Van Gogh’s family,  who doubted the success of his career (with the notable exception of his  brother).  It could be that Van Gogh simply wanted to breathe in the  higher power into his art, as he grew up in a religious household.   Divide the painting into three parts.  The sky is the divine.  It is by  far the most dreamlike, unreal part of the painting, beyond human  comprehension and just out of reach.  Go down one level to the cypress,  the hills, and the other trees on the ground.  They bend and swirl,  still soft angles that match the soft swirls of the sky.  The last part  is the village.  The straight lines and sharp angles divide it from the  rest of the painting, seemingly separating it from the “heavens” of the  sky.  However, note the dots of trees rolled through the village, how  the spire of the church stretches up to the sky.  Van Gogh brings God to  the village.                               



*Understanding the lyrics and Van Gogh's Life*

Below are the lyrics to Don McLean's hit song _Vincent (Starry, Starry Night)_ and a comparison to Van Gogh's actual life.

Expressing Van Gogh's inspiration for the painting. One line says "Look out on a summer's day." This is giving Van Gogh's vantage point looking out from the asylum at Saint-Remy. When he first entered the asylum, he painted mainly from his room or the courtyard garden, but later went further afield to paint.

_Starry, starry night.
Paint your palette blue and grey,
Look out on a summer's day,
With eyes that know the darkness in my soul.
Shadows on the hills,
Sketch the trees and the daffodils,
Catch the breeze and the winter chills,
In colors on the snowy linen land. 

Now I understand what you tried to say to me
how you suffered for your sanity
how you tried to set them free.
They would not listen
they did not know how
perhaps they'll listen now.

Starry, starry night.
Flaming flowers that brightly blaze, Swirling clouds in violet haze,
Reflect in Vincent's eyes of china blue.
Colors changing hue, morning field of amber grain,
Weathered faces lined in pain,
Are soothed beneath the artist's loving hand. _

(This is Van Gogh's tragic Death. Even though he loved painting, his paintings could never love him back. Van Gogh attempted suicide by shooting himself in the chest, which ultimately led to his death two days later.)

_For they could not love you,
But still your love was true.
And when no hope was left in sight
On that starry, starry night,
You took your life, as lovers often do.
But I could have told you, Vincent,
This world was never meant for one
As beautiful as you. _

(Van Gogh's artistic legacy is contained within his paintings, drawings and writings. They are everlasting and will never "forget" the style that created them. They are Van Gogh's eyes that watch the world. This is all metaphorically speaking though.)

_Starry, starry night.
Portraits hung in empty halls,
Frameless head on nameless walls,
With eyes that watch the world and can't forget.
Like the strangers that you've met,
The ragged men in the ragged clothes,
The silver thorn of bloody rose,
Lie crushed and broken on the virgin snow._ 

(Finally we come to the conclusion of realizing Van Gogh's eternal struggle.)

_Now I think I know what you tried to say to me,
How you suffered for your sanity,
How you tried to set them free.
They would not listen, they're not listening still.
Perhaps they never will..._


----------

